# How long after I paint to tape it off for another color?



## RJ24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can any of the experts tell me how long I should wait after painting the ceiling before I can tape it off to do the walls another color?


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

Follow what the directions say on the paint can.
If it Latex paint, you can wait a 4-6 hours and start taping away.
Just make sure your using low tack tape.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Proper procedure is to wait 30 days for the paint to cure before applying tape.

If you do it earlier than that.....remove tape very slowly as it will probably pull some of the paint off. If it does, use some small artist brushes to touch it up; if it's a very large area, use a small roller to touch up.

Recommended is to just use a high quality angle brush anywhere from 2" to 4" whatever you are comfortable with. If you use a high quality angle brush and go slowly, you can do it without tape; and keep a very damp rag with you to wipe off any paint on the other color. If you can get this technique down pat, you'll be better off :yes:.

Btw...if you use tape, use only quality blue painters tape or the green frogtape. It is not recommended to use masking tape, as it doesn't remove cleanly and can leave residue on what you taped. It can pull the color out of stained wood.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

if you use the 3M 2080 blue tape (the one with the orange label that says delicate surfaces) you can actually tape the next day - I think 3M may actually claim 12 hours. Being that it is the summer, high humidity, I would probably wait a little longer and of course I would test it on a small area first. I echo the thoughts of learning to use a good angle brush however....

good luck!


----------

